# What do you do when you see supersedure cells?



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a couple hives with queen cells at the top and middle of a frame.. Less then 5 cells in each hive. The queens are from the end if last summer (@ least that's what I was told when I bought the nucs).... So I'm pretty sure they aren't swarm cells. What should I do ? Replace the queen? Allow the queens they are making to take over? They are in new comb and are very nice looking cells.... Ntm I raised some emergency cells a month ago that have turned out pretty good.

Anyway what do you guys do when you see supersede cells?

Thx


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I look the brood pattern over real closely. If I like what I see I use the queen cells to make Nucs. Usually I can see why the bees with to supersede the queen. poor pattern or insufficient brood. In which case I either let them do their thing, or remove the cells and give them a bred queen.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I let the cell go or start a new hive with it. Its likely the hive will continue to try to supercede her if you pinch the cell, if they are a small cluster make sure they have enough stores.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Unless it is a special queen who I want to raise more queens from I never pinch a supercedure cell. I have seen several colonies with more than one queen and I think that supercedure is how it happens, and how could two laying queens be bad?


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Leave mother nature to it, she's been at it longer than me.


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

Vance G said:


> Unless it is a special queen who I want to raise more queens from I never pinch a supercedure cell. I have seen several colonies with more than one queen and I think that supercedure is how it happens, and how could two laying queens be bad?


That would be ideal lol.....I'll let nature take care of it!


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Swampsquash said:


> Anyway what do you guys do when you see supersede cells?


When I see supercedure cells, I leave them alone. 

Five cells seems just a tad high for supercedure. 

Shane


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

tsmullins said:


> When I see supercedure cells, I leave them alone.
> 
> Five cells seems just a tad high for supercedure.
> 
> Shane


I wrote less then five....I can't remember but its like 3 in one and maybe 4 in the other..... I just don't feel the hives are big enough to swarm..... They have a full deep and maybe a half full super on top (laying in super also)


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Swampsquash said:


> I wrote less then five....


My bad,

I missed the less. 

Shane


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

if they are all on one frame I leave them, If they are spread out on multiple frames I'll take a frame with a cell and make a spilt if I have the resources available at the time.


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

tsmullins said:


> My bad,
> 
> I missed the less.
> 
> Shane


No worries


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

If I really like the queen I make some splits, put her in a nuc. Typically she still gets superceded though or ends up disapearing in 2-3 weeks anyway. When I see cells now, I let it happen, make splits if the hive is strong enough and cells are easily distributed.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok on subject. I just was in my over winter Nucs and found a supersedure cell that was cap. Didn't see a queen. But it was a fast look see. Way to early for drones for us. I may have a chance for a queen in a day or two. Would you get one if you could or wait or compine.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Find the queen, if she's still laying destroy the cell, they'll keep trying so just delay til she ends up gone and hopefully the weather is nice by then.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What do you do when you see supersedure cells?

If there are drones flying I rejoice that the bees are smart enough to handle a failing queen...

>I have a couple hives with queen cells at the top and middle of a frame.. Less then 5 cells in each hive. The queens are from the end if last summer (@ least that's what I was told when I bought the nucs).... So I'm pretty sure they aren't swarm cells.

Age is a good indicator of whether they are swarm cells. Swarm cells vary in age. Supersedure cells are usually about the same age.

> What should I do ? 

I would do nothing.

>Replace the queen?

Aren't they taking care of that for you?

> Allow the queens they are making to take over? 

Why not?


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

I really didn't know the quality of supercede queens.....I figured it should be good since they need a solid replacement but just wasn't sure!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

What kind of quality is better? Supercedure cells are exactly the same as swarm cells in terms of quality since they're planned and typically started in a cup.


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

JRG13 said:


> What kind of quality is better? Supercedure cells are exactly the same as swarm cells in terms of quality since they're planned and typically started in a cup.


This was my assumption but I have read things that said otherwise.


----------

